# redormir/redormido



## UltiMATE jugador

Hola,

Tengo un compañero de piso argentino que utiliza la palabra “redormido” para referirse (creo) a echar una siesta (“me quedé redormido esta tarde… 4 horas”). Sin embargo no existe esta palabra ni en WR ni el DRAE. ¿Será particular a Argentina o se dice en otros países también? ¿y es bastante coloquial también no?

¡Gracias!


----------



## danieleferrari

Pero el verbo simplemente es 'dormir' (pronominal 'dormirse') sin más, ¿no? A eso ya se le añade el prefijo re- con valor superlativo (o enfático), como en 'relindo' y 'reamigos'. Es un prefijo que caracteriza la variedad argentina, pero bastante generalizado.

¿No será 'quedarse frito/dormido' sin más?

Relindo = Muy lindo
Reamigos = Muy amigos
Redormido = Muy dormido


----------



## lagartija68

"Me quedé re dormido" quiere decir "Me quedé profundamente dormido". No es echarse una siesta. Quedarse dormido es dormirse sin haberlo buscado. El "re" le suma la sorpresa de haber dormido tanto (cuatro horas).
Usamos "re" como sinónimo de muy y de mucho.
No creo que se use mucho en otros paises, salvo Uruguay y tal vez Paraguay o Bolivia y es muy coloquial.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

*Redormido* nunca la había oído por aquí, pero si _*requetedormido*_.

*requete-*
1. pref. Denota 'intensificación'. Requetefamoso.

Saludos.


----------



## UltiMATE jugador

danieleferrari said:


> Pero el verbo simplemente es 'dormir' (pronominal 'dormirse') sin más, ¿no? A eso ya se le añade el prefijo re- con valor superlativo (o enfático), como en 'relindo' y 'reamigos'. Es un prefijo que caracteriza la variedad argentina, pero bastante generalizado.
> 
> ¿No será 'quedarse frito/dormido' sin más?
> 
> Relindo = Muy lindo
> Reamigos = Muy amigos
> Redormido = Muy dormido



No sé. No soy nativo, ni conozco a otros argentinos aparte de me compi de piso, así que lo que dices de “re” como prefijo para “muy” podría ser (tanto en Argentina como España) pero por lo menos en España lo dudo, creo que aquí sólo significa “otra vez” ("está mal el ejercicio, tienes que rehacerlo”).

Los otros dos ejemplos que has puesto (reamigos & relindo) nunca he escuchado aquí. Pero como dices, aquí se escucha mucho “me quedé dormido”.


----------



## Rocko!

UltiMATE jugador said:


> ¿Será particular a Argentina o se dice en otros países también?


Si te refieres a un uso habitual, por aquí no se acostumbra aunque de raro no tiene nada.


----------



## danieleferrari

Solo es cosa de prefijos enfáticos, desde mi punto de vista.

Vos sos rebueno (=muy bueno).

Esto es reantiguo (=muy antiguo)

Re- + adj.


----------



## UltiMATE jugador

Perfecta aclaración @lagartija68 . Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## UltiMATE jugador

danieleferrari said:


> Solo es cosa de prefijos enfáticos, desde mi punto de vista.
> 
> Vos sos rebueno (=muy bueno).
> 
> Esto es reantiguo (=muy antiguo)
> 
> Re- + adj.


Ya, creo que eso no se aplica a otros países salvo Argentina. “rebueno” y “reantiguo” me suena fatal, aunque no sea nativo…


----------



## lagartija68

danieleferrari said:


> Solo es cosa de prefijos enfáticos, desde mi punto de vista.
> 
> Vos sos rebueno (=muy bueno).
> 
> Esto es reantiguo (=muy antiguo)
> 
> Re- + adj.


El prefijo "re" suele significar más bien repetición: rehacer, reescribir, reelaborar etc.
Re en "re lindo" se usa en el mismo contexto en el que usaríamos "muy", que no es prefijo. Es adverbio.




Trastolillo said:


> *requete-*
> 1. pref. Denota 'intensificación'. Requetefamoso.


Claro, creo que nuestro re es un acortamiento de "requete-". Y simplemente, entonces, "me quede re dormido", es lo mismo que "me quede requetedormido" o "me quedé muy dormido".



UltiMATE jugador said:


> Ya, creo que eso no se aplica a otros países salvo Argentina. “rebueno” y “reantiguo” me suena fatal, aunque no sea nativo…



Puede ser otras zonas del castellano del Conosur, en ningún otro lado. Intentaremos no decirlo tanto para que no te suene fatal. ¡Podés estar re seguro!


----------



## Azarosa

UltiMATE jugador said:


> Ya, creo que eso no se aplica a otros países salvo Argentina. “rebueno” y “reantiguo” me suena fatal, aunque no sea nativo…


No vaya a creer; mire si tiene prosapia acá en el Río de la Plata, que aparece también en _Fuenteovejuna_, de Lope de Vega, en boca de Pascuala: “Si la dices con cuidado, / buena y _*rebuena*_ será” (Acto III, Escena XII); también en la_ Copia del testamento cerrado, que en dos de octubre de mil y setecientos; y del codicilo, que en cinco del mismo mes y año hizo la Magestad del Señor Rey D. Carlos Segundo (que esta en gloria) debaxo de cuya disposicion falleciò en primero de noviembre siguiente, _de Carlos II, rey de España (1700), en donde escribe "Por quanto la señora Reyna Doña Isabel , y despues della el señor Emperador mi _*revisabuelo,*_ y los demás señores Reyes sus sucessores hasta el Rey mi señor..."; en el _Epitome de la cronica del Rey Don Juan el Segundo de Castilla, _de José Martínez de la Puente, que en 1678 dice: "*...reviznieto *de Martín Hernández de Velasco", etc. etc. etc.

Para nuestra variedad de español, -re- es un prefijo todo terreno, con amplio prontuario. Como intensificador, además de acompañar adjetivos y adverbios, es muy común en la jerga juvenil (y no tanto) la intensificación con “re-" de sustantivos: _regenio, repotro, recontraanimal, reganso, recareta, repavo, renabo, _etc. Por ejemplo, un “re-auto” es definitivamente un autazo, un flor de auto, un auto de la gran siete, y sin duda posee las características que lo califican como tal. Solemos oír también expresiones como _me compré la re-computadora_ (la mejor del mercado) o _Juan es un re-médico_ (un médico de lujo, una persona con alma y vocación por lo que hace). También lo oímos o leemos con verbos como intensificador de frecuencia: _mis viejos re (que) salen_ (“salen seguido”), como cuantificador de cantidad: _re que llueve_, de calidad (modal) _la flaca me re cae_ (“me cae muy bien), _esto me re cabe_ (“me encanta”, “me da vuelta”), _lo re abuchearon _o _el tipo re (que) sangraba_. Igualmente suele frecuentar los verbos sicológicos: _lo reamo, te requiero, le reinteresa, que te reparió, nos remamamos, se la re-comió_ (creer{se}algo de buena fe), _te rezafaste, lo re felicitó,_ etc. Es el prefijo más productivo de la historia de nuestra oralidad, y tiene linaje: desciende directamente del latín. ¡Y tengo pruebas!


----------



## Alemanita

Azarosa said:


> No vaya a creer; mire si tiene prosapia acá en el Río de la Plata, que aparece también en _Fuenteovejuna_, de Lope de Vega, en boca de Pascuala: “Si la dices con cuidado, / buena y _*rebuena*_ será” (Acto III, Escena XII); también en_ la Copia del testamento cerrado, que en dos de octubre de mil y setecientos; y del codicilo, que en cinco del mismo mes y año hizo la Magestad del Señor Rey D. Carlos Segundo (que esta en gloria) debaxo de cuya disposicion falleciò en primero de noviembre siguiente, _de Carlos II, rey de España (1700), en donde escribe "Por quanto la scñora Reyna Doña Isabel , y despues della el señor Emperador mi _*revisabuelo,*_ y los demás señores Reyes sus sucessores hasta el Rey mi señor..."; en el _Epitome de la cronica del Rey Don Juan el Segundo de Castilla, _de José Martínez de la Puente, que en 1678 dice: "*...revzinieto *de Martín Hernández de Velasco", etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Para nuestra variedad de español, -re- es un prefijo todo terreno, con amplio prontuario. Como intensificador, además de acompañar adjetivos y adverbios, es muy común en la jerga juvenil (y no tanto) la intensificación con “re-" de sustantivos: _regenio, repotro, recontraanimal, reganso, recareta, repavo, renabo, _etc. Por ejemplo, un “re-auto” es definitivamente un autazo, un flor de auto, un auto de la gran siete, y sin duda posee las características que lo califican como tal. Solemos oír también expresiones como _me compré la re-computadora_ (la mejor del mercado) o _Juan es un re-médico_ (un médico de lujo, una persona con alma y vocación por lo que hace). También lo oímos o leemos con verbos como intensificador de frecuencia: _mis viejos re (que) salen_ (“salen seguido”), como cuantificador de cantidad: _re que llueve_, de calidad (modal) _la flaca me re cae_ (“me cae muy bien), _esto me re cabe_ (“me encanta”, “me da vuelta”), _lo re abuchearon _o _el tipo re (que) sangraba_. Igualmente suele frecuentar los verbos sicológicos: _lo reamo, te requiero, le reinteresa, que te reparió, nos remamamos, se la re-comió_ (creer{se}algo de buena fe), _te rezafaste, lo re felicitó,_ etc. Es el prefijo más productivo de la historia de nuestra oralidad, y tiene linaje: desciende directamente del latín. ¡Y tengo pruebas


❤️


----------



## juanjorel

Sí, "re" es un potenciador que se puede usar adelante de cualquier palabra.

Otro que se usa es "recontra", que es todavía más que "re".


----------



## Aviador

¿Y qué me dicen de _requetecontra_ que está aún un paso más allá que _recontra_?


----------



## Rocko!

Aviador said:


> _requetecontra_


Lo que yo conozco es requete*re*contra.


----------



## juanjorel

Rocko! said:


> Lo que yo conozco es requete*re*contra.


Sí, a mí también me suena más así.

De todos modos los más usados por acá son "re" y "recontra".


----------



## lagartija68

Azarosa said:


> No vaya a creer; mire si tiene prosapia acá en el Río de la Plata, que aparece también en _Fuenteovejuna_, de Lope de Vega, en boca de Pascuala: “Si la dices con cuidado, / buena y _*rebuena*_ será” (Acto III, Escena XII); también en la_ Copia del testamento cerrado, que en dos de octubre de mil y setecientos; y del codicilo, que en cinco del mismo mes y año hizo la Magestad del Señor Rey D. Carlos Segundo (que esta en gloria) debaxo de cuya disposicion falleciò en primero de noviembre siguiente, _de Carlos II, rey de España (1700), en donde escribe "Por quanto la señora Reyna Doña Isabel , y despues della el señor Emperador mi _*revisabuelo,*_ y los demás señores Reyes sus sucessores hasta el Rey mi señor..."; en el _Epitome de la cronica del Rey Don Juan el Segundo de Castilla, _de José Martínez de la Puente, que en 1678 dice: "*...reviznieto *de Martín Hernández de Velasco", etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Para nuestra variedad de español, -re- es un prefijo todo terreno, con amplio prontuario. Como intensificador, además de acompañar adjetivos y adverbios, es muy común en la jerga juvenil (y no tanto) la intensificación con “re-" de sustantivos: _regenio, repotro, recontraanimal, reganso, recareta, repavo, renabo, _etc. Por ejemplo, un “re-auto” es definitivamente un autazo, un flor de auto, un auto de la gran siete, y sin duda posee las características que lo califican como tal. Solemos oír también expresiones como _me compré la re-computadora_ (la mejor del mercado) o _Juan es un re-médico_ (un médico de lujo, una persona con alma y vocación por lo que hace). También lo oímos o leemos con verbos como intensificador de frecuencia: _mis viejos re (que) salen_ (“salen seguido”), como cuantificador de cantidad: _re que llueve_, de calidad (modal) _la flaca me re cae_ (“me cae muy bien), _esto me re cabe_ (“me encanta”, “me da vuelta”), _lo re abuchearon _o _el tipo re (que) sangraba_. Igualmente suele frecuentar los verbos sicológicos: _lo reamo, te requiero, le reinteresa, que te reparió, nos remamamos, se la re-comió_ (creer{se}algo de buena fe), _te rezafaste, lo re felicitó,_ etc. Es el prefijo más productivo de la historia de nuestra oralidad, y tiene linaje: desciende directamente del latín. ¡Y tengo pruebas!


👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

lagartija68 said:


> Re en "re lindo" se usa en el mismo contexto en el que usaríamos "muy", que no es prefijo. Es adverbio.





Azarosa said:


> Para nuestra variedad de español, -re- es un prefijo todo terreno,


Creo que este asunto del típico "re" intensificador argentino se ha tratado ampliamente en el foro. Pero me llama la atención esta (aparente, al menos) discrepancia entre compatriotas: ¿es prefijo o adverbio? ¿O depende simplemente de si se escribe junto o separado?

Gracias de antemano, un saludo


----------



## jilar

Rocko! said:


> Lo que yo conozco es requete*re*contra.


Habría que duplicar esa erre marcada, porque imagino que la pronuncias fuerte, como la rr de perro y no de pero.
Erre que erre.
ERE que ERE... y todos despedidos.


----------



## elroy

UltiMATE jugador said:


> “rebueno” y “reantiguo” me suena fatal, aunque no sea nativo…


Siendo no nativo sería mejor que te abstuvieras de semejantes pronunciaciones. El que te “suene fatal” dice más sobre ti que sobre el uso. Indica que no estás familiarizado con uno de los rasgos lingüísticos más argentinos que hay (o, mejor dicho, un rasgo reargentino ). Basta ver algunos vídeos YouTube informales hechos por argentinos y seguramente lo escucharás cada dos por tres. Es tan argentino como el voseo y palabras como “che” y “boludo” (¿acaso te suenan fatal también estas?).


----------



## jilar

elroy said:


> un rasgo reargentino


Imposible una mejor explicación tan sencilla.



Miguel On Ojj said:


> ¿es prefijo o adverbio? ¿O depende simplemente de si se escribe junto o separado?


Esto da para una tesis. 
Me consta haber participado en alguno de esos temas que indicas.


----------



## danieleferrari

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Creo que este asunto del típico "re" intensificador argentino se ha tratado ampliamente en el foro. Pero me llama la atención esta (aparente, al menos) discrepancia entre compatriotas: ¿es prefijo o adverbio? ¿O depende simplemente de si se escribe junto o separado?
> 
> Gracias de antemano, un saludo


Yo solo veo el prefijo, la verdad. Evidentemente, ese prefijo conlleva varios usos (enfático, reiteración...). A mí también me llama mucho la atención, y solo lo había visto empleado como prefijo (sobre todo en la variedad argentina, como ya apuntado), pero nunca lo había encontrado escrito por separado.


----------



## Azarosa

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Pero me llama la atención esta (aparente, al menos) discrepancia entre compatriotas: ¿es prefijo o adverbio? ¿O depende simplemente de si se escribe junto o separado?


En realidad es ambos.... y más que eso: en su valor ponderativo está asociado a las categorías nombre, adjetivo, verbo y adverbio, por ser el portador de mayor porcentaje de subjetividad en los sintagmas cuantificados, al menos en nuestro país; pero no he querido meterme en ese tema, pues estaba fuera de la consulta original. Como prefijo va obligatoriamente junto (según la regla); pero lo va a encontrar escrito separado, por una cuestión de énfasis; no es lo mismo para nosotros quejarnos de que alguien es _reintenso_ que decir es _re intenso_. Al separar el morfema de la palabra a que se refiere, la carga "elativa" cobra mayor fuerza, y el sentido puede ser otro incluso.. En cuanto a re- requete- y recontra-, en nuestro país ya son un _ménage à trois. _
Perdón, permítame agregar algo más: en la escritura informal solemos verlo con o sin guion entre prefijo y base, y juntos o separados prefijo y base, sobre todo aquellos cuya prefijación altera el sentido léxico (_reeducar_: volver a enseñar, _re-educar_: educar muy bien;_ recaída_: acción o efecto de caer nuevamente en una dolencia, _re-caída_: un flor de porrazo; y claramente no es lo mismo “_recorre_r” que “_re-correr_”, aunque para evitar esta anfibología, la oralidad suele recurrir a expresiones como “se corrió todo”, pero esa es otra historia-  Y PERDONADME, ESPAÑOLES, POR ESTA PALABRA). Esta transgresión a la norma pareciera indicar que su empleo es aún privativo de la oralidad o de la escritura que remeda la oralidad, pues no se ha consolidado su grafía, o bien que se apunta a una actitud subjetiva de aprobación o desaprobación por parte del emisor, donde la carga de subjetividad se acentúa en el prefijo.


----------



## Rocko!

jilar said:


> Habría que duplicar esa erre marcada, porque imagino que la pronuncias fuerte, como la rr de perro y no de pero.


 Cierto, es _rr_.


----------



## UltiMATE jugador

elroy said:


> Siendo no nativo sería mejor que te abstuvieras de semejantes pronunciaciones. El que te “suene fatal” dice más sobre ti que sobre el uso. Indica que no estás familiarizado con uno de los rasgos lingüísticos más argentinos que hay (o, mejor dicho, un rasgo reargentino ).



Notado. Gracias por feedback. Totalmente correcto tus suposiciones sobre mi...


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Azarosa said:


> Esta transgresión a la norma pareciera indicar que su empleo es aún privativo de la oralidad o de la escritura que remeda la oralidad, pues no se ha consolidado su grafía, _o bien que se apunta a una actitud subjetiva de aprobación o desaprobación por parte del emisor, donde la carga de subjetividad se acentúa en el prefijo._


Impecable. Qué más agregar.

Solamente esto: que es tan pero tan pero tan usado y versátil, que entre los más jóvenes (mis hijos, entre ellos) existe la frase "ahhh, reeee..." donde el *re* queda así nomás, sueltito y sin sustantivo ni adjetivo ni adverbio a quien acompañar, y así y todo "tiene significado". ¿Qué significado? No sé, les dejo un ejemplo donde también meto el "alto/a", otro invento argento, a ver si captan la idea:

_- Mañana a la noche hacemos alta fiesta.
- Ahhh, reeee!!!_

Confieso también que llega un punto en el que el uso permanente y abusivo de estos *re* por parte de algunos interlocutores me termina produciendo un cierto zumbido en la cabeza. No es que yo no los use, pero hay gente que no puede hablar sin meter tres o cuatro *res* por frase. Y terminan siendo re-cansadores.


----------



## Mister Draken

Hakuna Matata said:


> _- Mañana a la noche hacemos alta fiesta.
> - Ahhh, reeee!!!_



Y que conste que no es ¡arre!. No es una incitación a arrear como en "arreando que es gerundio" (fórmula común en España).


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Exacto. Se pronuncia con una separación bien marcada. Gracias Mister Draken por la aclaración. Y supongo que en BA se escucha frecuentemente.


----------



## jilar

danieleferrari said:


> pero nunca lo había encontrado escrito por separado.


Pues ya va siendo hora. 
Por ejemplo:
reboludo, re-boludo, re boludo (prefijo "Re")


----------



## jilar

Hakuna Matata said:


> pero hay gente que no puede hablar sin meter tres o cuatro *res* por frase.


Por aquí sucede entre muchos jóvenes con el uso de super-.

Los exámenes son, para ellos, superdifíciles. (Aunque verás que escriben la palabra de varias maneras, incluso "súper difíciles" ).


----------



## jilar

Hakuna Matata said:


> - Mañana a la noche hacemos alta fiesta.
> - Ahhh, reeee!!!


Yo entiendo que ahí se ahorran el "bien" o el "guay". O sea, que les parece bien/guay esa fiesta.

Ahora pregúntales si también lo dirían en este caso:
El profe - Mañana haremos  un examen ... y entrará todo el temario dado. Estudien.

Algunos alumnos, sobre todo a los que no les gusta estudiar - ¡Ah, mierda!

¿Dirían ahí "re(mierda)"? Es decir, ¿usarían ese RE que transcribes en tu ejemplo para manifestar algo negativo?

Tras tu respuesta te diré entonces cómo entender ese "re" por sí solo.


----------



## danieleferrari

jilar said:


> Pues ya va siendo hora.
> Por ejemplo:
> reboludo, re-boludo, re boludo (prefijo "Re")


Pues lo desconocía. Ay de mí (llorón).


----------



## Hakuna Matata

jilar said:


> Yo entiendo que ahí se ahorran el "bien" o el "guay". O sea, que les parece bien/guay esa fiesta.


Sí, claro, pero es una más de varias posibilidades:
_Ahh, re buena_ (muy buena)
_Ahh, re voy_ (si me dicen que les suena rarísimo o que les silba en la mollera, les creo. Pero de que lo pueden escuchar no les quepan dudas. Básicamente: _seguro que voy_)
_Ahh, re fiesta_ (va a ser una muy buena fiesta)
Adjetivo, verbo, sustantivo. Puede ir cualquiera, y ninguno se explicita. Todo queda librado al que recibe la frase  



jilar said:


> Ahora pregúntales si también lo dirían en este caso:
> El profe - Mañana haremos  un examen ... y entrará todo el temario dado. Estudien.
> 
> Algunos alumnos, sobre todo a los que no les gusta estudiar - ¡Ah, mierda!
> 
> ¿Dirían ahí "re(mierda)"? Es decir, ¿usarían ese RE que transcribes en tu ejemplo para manifestar algo negativo?


En realidad el *re* es, como ya dijeron, un intensificador de lo que sea. Si es una característica negativa, la hace más negativa. La _remierda _creo que sí es posible, por ejemplo: "te fuiste a la remierda": dijiste algo completamente fuera de lugar (equivalente a "te fuiste al recarajo"). Pero ese uso no sería el mismo que el que propones. En tu ejemplo mi respuesta sería un tibio "sí, sería posible escucharlo". Pero muy tibio.


jilar said:


> Tras tu respuesta te diré entonces cómo entender ese "re" por sí solo.


Sí, sí, sí.


----------



## Rocko!

UltiMATE jugador said:


> España lo dudo, creo que aquí sólo significa “otra vez”


Aquí creo que hablabas sobre la diferencia que hay entre 1.“_se quedó/estaba redormido_” (muy dormido) y 2.“_ha redormido_” (durmió varias veces).

En la #1 la tendencia es “re dormido” (adverbio), y en la #2 sería “redormido”, por ser prefijo. Creo que la RAE solo reconoce la #2 en la ortografía, aunque en las gramáticas se conozca la #1.

Nota: en la _Gramática descriptiva_, de la RAE, rechazan “redormir” porque dicen que en esa palabra no es productivo el _re_. O sea, en España no funcionaría “redormido”.


----------



## juanjorel

Incluso "re" puede reemplazar a toda una frase, por ejemplo:

- ¿Te gustan los panqueques con dulce de leche?
- Re.

En ese caso "re" = (Sí) "re me gusta" / "me re gusta".


----------



## lagartija68

juanjorel said:


> Incluso "re" puede reemplazar a toda una frase, por ejemplo:
> 
> - ¿Te gustan los panqueques con dulce de leche?
> - Re.
> 
> En ese caso "re" = (Sí) "re me gusta" / "me re gusta".


Podríamos decir "muy" en lugar de "re", y ese uso aislado de estos adverbios es una cacteristica del español de Buenos Aires.
Y sumando otro ejemplo a la diferencia entre adverbio y prefijo, no es lo mismo "recoger" que "re coger".


----------



## Aviador

Rocko! said:


> Lo que yo conozco es requete*re*contra.


En Chile se dice sin repetir el _re_: _requetecontra_; _requetecansado_; _requetebueno_.


----------



## juanjorel

lagartija68 said:


> Y sumando otro ejemplo a la diferencia entre adverbio y prefijo, no es lo mismo "recoger" que "re coger".


Sí, no es lo mismo reponerla que re ponerla, como tampoco es lo mismo refinado que re finado.


----------



## Rocko!

Aviador said:


> En Chile se dice sin repetir el _re_: _requetecontra_; _requetecansado_; _requetebueno_.


Ok, pero si la haces equivalente a las otras (_muy cansado; muy bueno_) entonces estarías diciendo “muy contra”. Y en cambio “requeterrecontra” solo significa _muy_.


----------



## juanjorel

Rocko! said:


> Ok, pero si la haces equivalente a las otras (_muy cansado; muy bueno_) entonces estarías diciendo “muy contra”. Y en cambio “requeterrecontra” solo significa _muy_.


No, en realidad significan los mismo, porque si vamos al caso, "recontra" también significaría "muy contra", pero no, ya quedó con otro significado, lo mismo para "requetecontra".

La progresión sería algo así:

Re/réquete = muy
Recontra = muy muy
Requetecontra = muy muy muy
Requeterrecontra = muy muy muy muy

Y ahora que lo pienso es muy linda la plabra "muy". Es una de las muy pocas palabras terminadas en "uy" -además de la interjección-. Está el "cuy", pero nosotros le decimos "cobayo". Y acá en Argentina también está la provincia de Jujuy.

Y aprovecho para dejar otras comparaciones:

No es lo mismo un repollo que un re pollo.

Podés remar en un re mar.

No es lo mismo reír que re ir.

Y retruco, no es lo mismo que vale cuatro.

.......


----------



## Rocko!

juanjorel said:


> No, en realidad significan los mismo, porque si vamos al caso, "recontra" también significaría "muy contra"


Bueno, está bien, pero eso es así en Argentina, Chile y otros países de la zona. El ejemplo más antiguo que encontré en internet para indicar *reiteración* es de nacionalidad española y dice “_no, re no y recontra no_” (Joaquín Martínez Lozano. 1898. _Yo tres, y tú dos_. Cadiz, España). Y así es como lo uso yo, solamente uno las palabras _requete_+_recontra_ = requeterrecontra.

Nota: la palabra “recontra” es muchísimo más antigua (concepto de _contra y recontra_) pero es el uso moderno con significado de “otra vez” el que nos interesa.


----------



## jilar

Hakuna Matata said:


> Puede ir cualquiera, y ninguno se explicita. Todo queda librado al que recibe la frase


Entonces va a ser difícil asignarle un único valor. Como intensificador, sí, pero muy dependiente del contexto y hasta cierto punto ambiguo (si vale para una respuesta positiva como una negativa, el receptor tendrá que elegir según el caso).

Tomando el ejemplo del examen:
1. ¡Ah, re! (Este lo dice porque el examen le parece bien, lo tiene bien estudiado y no ve ningún problema en el anuncio del profe). =Bien, perfecto, vale.
2. ¡Ah, re! (El caso de los malos estudiantes, que ven el examen como una patada en el culo). =Qué mal, mierda, ...




Hakuna Matata said:


> En tu ejemplo mi respuesta sería un tibio "sí, sería posible escucharlo". Pero muy tibio


Te entiendo perfectamente. Veo que, en general, los ejemplos que dais son en sentido positivo.


----------



## Mister Draken

jilar said:


> 2. ¡Ah, re! (El caso de los malos estudiantes, que ven el examen como una patada en el culo). =Qué mal, mierda, ...


 En este caso no usaríamos ¡Ah, re!, sino "¡Ah!, (esto) es una re mierda".


----------



## Azarosa

@Hakuna Matata, como buen cuantificador de grado, a menos que se use en sentido irónico para expresar justamente lo contrario (del tipo _sí, justo; cómo no_), el _re_ no concierta en construcciones negativas, claro, como tampoco concurre en las que expresan posibilidad o duda: _*no me rebochó ; *tal vez re llueva; _no comparte con ellas una misma sintaxis, ya que expresa la subjetividad del emisor y refuerza el valor de verdad o certeza de la aserción a la que modifican (creo haber leído en algún lado que se los conoce como adverbios existenciales, pero no recuerdo dónde).


----------



## Mister Draken

Nuevamente la estimada @Azarosa lo dice más y mejor que yo en #43.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Azarosa said:


> @Hakuna Matata, como buen cuantificador de grado, a menos que se use en sentido irónico para expresar justamente lo contrario (del tipo _sí, justo; cómo no_), el _re_ no concierta en construcciones negativas, claro, como tampoco concurre en las que expresan posibilidad o duda: _*no me rebochó ; *tal vez re llueva; _no comparte con ellas una misma sintaxis, ya que expresa la subjetividad del emisor y refuerza el valor de verdad o certeza de la aserción a la que modifican (creo haber leído en algún lado que se los conoce como adverbios existenciales, pero no recuerdo dónde).


Es cierto, con las negativas no se lleva muy bien, pero seguramente haya casos de uso que ahora no se me ocurren (los usuarios fanáticos del *re* son muy ocurrentes). 
Con las de posibilidad, sin embargo, creo que son perfectamente posibles:
_- Mirá esos tremendos nubarrones
- Y... capaz que re llueva  (= capaz que caiga un diluvio)_


----------

